# dead standing trees



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

what is the best way for one to tell wether or not dead standing trees are good for lumber? talkin small diameter +/-12inches.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Cut them down and inspect the exposed end although you would probably be able to tell just from how it sawed.

Some standing dead trees, like Walnut, can have rotted sapwood but the heartwood will still be sound.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

What he ^ said. White oak is another wood that often has rotten sapwood but solid heart. I cut a lot of standing dead trees, mostly hardwoods but sometimes pines. The colors seem to be richer than live cut wood. Maples are yellow/brown instead of white, and pines are often grey & blue stained. But for every good one, there's a lot of bad ones.


----------



## truckjohn (Oct 31, 2011)

Another way is to knock on them with the butt of an axe or something along those lines..... Sometimes you gotta scrape off some of the rotten sap wood and bark to see, though....

Solid ones have a definite solid sound... where hollow ones sound kinda drummy... Rotten ones go "Splush"....

Thanks


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

ok ill do it. my brother will use em for firewood if they aint good even tho theyre pine.


----------



## shane122 (Jan 12, 2012)

The old trees must be replaced by the new one tree that are suitable to the conditions and use the existing one in another place.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

shane122 said:


> The old trees must be replaced by the new one tree that are suitable to the conditions and use the existing one in another place.


What?


----------



## truckjohn (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes... Why would you plant dead trees to replace the dead trees that are already there? That just makes no sense at all!:blink:

I think if I were going to plant trees - I would start with live ones personally....


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

It was 330 in the morning...


----------

